# actor - actress



## Alexandra (May 2, 2008)

Τι κάνουμε όταν γίνεται συζήτηση για το actor/actress, δηλαδή πώς είναι σωστό να αποκαλείται μια γυναίκα ηθοποιός; 
Η απόδοση θεατρίνος/θεατρίνα δεν στέκει, μιλάνε για ηθοποιούς του κινηματογράφου. 
Και μου φαίνεται γελοίο να διορθώνεις κάποιον που λέει "θαυμάσια ηθοποιός" και να λες ότι το σωστό είναι "θαυμάσιος ηθοποιός".

Ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής (Είναι αυτονόητο ότι πρόκειται για το βαθυστόχαστο δημιούργημα που ανέφερα στο "I am like"):

-She's a very good dancer.
-Another talented New York actor.
-"Actress."
-Can't you just say actor?
-Can you do that?
-Yeah, you can.
-You can?
-I thought that's like the cool thing.
-I don't know, I'm mad when I get...
-It makes me sound intelligent.
-I'm sorry, I didn't mean to...
-"Raven's a wonderful actor."


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Μήπως αν το "actor" _στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση_ το αποδώσεις ως "καλλιτέχνη (της οθόνης)"; Οπότε εδώ "καλλιτέχνις/δα" στο θηλυκό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2008)

Δηλαδή λέει, 
"Άλλος ένας ταλαντούχος καλλιτέχνης"; 
Ή "Άλλη μια ταλαντούχος καλλιτέχνης";
Ή "Άλλη μια ταλαντούχα καλλιτέχνης";

Και τότε, πώς καταλαβαίνει η άλλη ότι δεν λέει "καλλιτέχνις", και τον διορθώνει;


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

Για το απαραίτητο χαμογελάκι — γιατί εγώ πάντως χαμογελάω κάθε φορά που μια ηθοποιός (ηθοποιά;) αυτοαποκαλείται actor και θυμάμαι τους δικούς μας πονοκεφάλους με τα επίκοινα / ερμαφρόδιτα.

Από τον Style Guide της εφημερίδας Guardian:

*actor*

for both male and female actors; do not use actress except when in name of award, eg Oscar for best actress; one 27-year-old actor contacted the Guardian to say "actress" has acquired a faintly pejorative tinge and she wants people to call her actor (except for her agent, who should call her often).

As always, use common sense: a piece about the late film director Carlo Ponti was edited to say that in his early career he was "already a man with a good eye for pretty actors" ... As the readers' editor pointed out in the subsequent clarification: "This was one of those occasions when the word 'actresses' might have been used"


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Εμμ, εγώ εννοούσα το "actress" να το πεις "ηθοποιός", ενώ για το "actor" να χρησιμοποιήσεις το "καλλιτέχνις".


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2008)

Μου φαίνεται τόσο ανόητο... Αυτοί που ξέρουν Αγγλικά, θα καταλάβουν ούτως ή άλλως, χωρίς τις δικές μου εξηγήσεις. Αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν μάλλον θα τους φανεί περίεργο γιατί διορθώνει κάποιος το "ηθοποιός" και το κάνει "καλλιτέχνης".


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Πήρα αφορμή από το "I thought that's like the cool thing" που λέει.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να παραδώσεις μαθήματα αγγλικής μέσω υποτίτλων...



-She's a very good dancer. | Είναι πολύ καλή χορεύτρια.
-Another talented New York actor.
.
| Άλλη μια ταλαντούχος νεοϋορκέζα actor (ηθοποιός).
-"Actress." | «Actress» (Γυναίκα ηθοποιός).
-Can't you just say actor? | Δεν μπορώ να πω σκέτο actor;
…
-"Raven's a wonderful actor." | «Η Ρέιβεν είναι θαυμάσια actor».


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2008)

Και θα μείνω στην ιστορία ως η υποτιτλίστρια/δασκάλα.


----------



## anna (May 2, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> -She's a very good dancer.
> -Another talented New York actor.
> -"Actress."
> -Can't you just say actor?
> ...



Επειδή ό,τι και να κάνεις δε θα βγει όπως θα το ήθελες, σκέψου να παίξεις με το επίθετο. 
-Ένας ακόμη ταλαντούχος ηθοποιός.
-"Ταλαντούχα" ηθοποιός.
Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά μπορεί να δέσει κάπως με το cool και το inteligent παρακάτω. Δεν της αρέσει υποτίθεται το πώς ακούγεται το ταλαντούχα, της φαίνεται υποδεέστερο από το επίθετο "ταλαντούχος".


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2008)

Υπέροχο αντερστέιτμεντ στο αγγλικό που παρέθεσε ο συνονόματος. Αν σε προβληματίζει το ταλαντούχος, γιατί δεν βάζεις προικισμένη ή ανερχόμενη;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2008)

Ή «πολυτάλαντη» στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. (Τι λες; Και παίζει και χορεύει; Μήπως τραγουδά κιόλας;) Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι κόλλησε εκεί η Αλ.

(sarant, πάρε θέση: οι γυναίκες ηθοποιοί; οι ηθοποιές; ή οι ηθοποιίνες; Και στον ενικό μετά;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2008)

Καλημέρα,
Εγώ πάντως τη λύση που προτείνει η Άννα είχα ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει πριν καταθέσω το ερώτημα για lexistorming. Δηλαδή, λέει ο πρώτος "άλλη μια ταλαντούχος ηθοποιός". Τον διορθώνει η δεύτερη "ταλαντούχα". Ή αντίστροφα. Και το όλο παιχνίδι γίνεται στο αν είναι _γραμματικά_ σωστή η επιλογή. Βέβαια, πάλι θ' αφήσουν τον θεατή να ξύνει το κεφάλι του όταν παρακάτω λέει αυτή ότι θυμώνει όταν τη λένε "λάθος", δεδομένου ότι το όλο commentary είναι από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος επιπέδου δωδεκάχρονων που συχνάζουν σε mall.

Δεν κατάλαβα όμως ποια λύση προτείνεις, Νίκο Σαραντ. Να τα βάλω μισά Αγγλικά μισά Ελληνικά ή όχι;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 3, 2008)

Μισοαστεία, μισοσοβαρά (και γνωρίζοντας ότι για υπότιτλος δε συμμαζεύεται):

"ταλαντούχα/προικισμένη υπηρέτρια του Θέσπιδος"


----------



## kapa18 (May 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μισοαστεία, μισοσοβαρά (και γνωρίζοντας ότι για υπότιτλος δε συμμαζεύεται):
> 
> "ταλαντούχα/προικισμένη υπηρέτρια του Θέσπιδος"



Θεραπαινίδα, θα έλεγα. Η "ταλαντούχα υπηρέτρια" το πολύ πολύ να κάνει καλό ελληνικό!


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2008)

-She's a very good dancer. | Είναι πολύ καλή χορεύτρια.
-Another talented New York actor.
.
| Άλλη μια ταλαντούχα νεοϋορκέζα ηθοποιός.
-"Actress." | «Ηθοποιίνα.»
-Can't you just say actor? | Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να πω ηθοποιός;
…
-"Raven's a wonderful actor." | «Η Ρέιβεν είναι θαυμάσια ηθοποιός».


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

Αν είναι να πούμε "ηθοποιίνα", γιατί όχι και "ηθοποιά";


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2008)

Γιατί τουλάχιστον το "ηθοποιίνα" ακούω κόσμο να το λέει. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Μιλώντας στο Mega, ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της ΝΔ επισήμανε ότι η πρόεδρος της Βουλής καθυστέρησε περίπου τέσσερις ώρες την έναρξη της συζήτησης και πως δεν είναι μόνο ότι είπε *παρών *αλλά «λειτούργησε όσο πιο πολύ μπορούσε ως *σαμποτέρ *της προσπάθειας του πρωθυπουργού και της κυβέρνησης και της Βουλής για να κλείσει αυτή τη συμφωνία και νομίζω δεν υπάρχει προηγούμενο». 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500011723


«Παρών» είπε η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου («παρών, παρούσα» στην ομιλία της) – και τώρα θεωρείται «σαμποτέρ». Αλήθεια, σκέφτηκα, ποια αρσενικά ουσιαστικά σε -έρ από τα γαλλικά έχουν έρθει χωρίς το θηλυκό τους;

Σωστά και με τα δύο γένη τους έχουν έρθει τα: μακιγέρ - μακιγέζ, αμπιγέρ - αμπιγέζ, ντιζέρ - ντιζέζ, μασέρ - μασέζ.

Δεν έχουν θηλυκό σε -έζ (ενώ έχουν στα γαλλικά σε -euse) ο σαμποτέρ, ο σκιέρ, ο ζογκλέρ, ο μποξέρ, ο φαρσέρ, ο κασκαντέρ, ο σοφέρ.

Η στριπτιτζού είναι και στριπτιζέρ (και όχι στριπτίζερ!) και στριπτιζέζ. (Και πώς λέγεται ο άντρας που κάνει στριπτίζ; Στριπτιτζής;)

Ο μπαλαντέρ μάς έδωσε την μπαλαντέζα, ενώ ο ντεκορατέρ έχει την ντεκορατρίς (τη βλέπω και στα λεξικά).


----------



## rogne (Jul 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και πώς λέγεται ο άντρας που κάνει στριπτίζ; Στριπτιτζής;



Στρίπερ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

rogne said:


> Στρίπερ!



Α, ναι, από εκείνη την άλλη γλώσσα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 11, 2015)

Έχουμε και το ισοπεδωμένο ζευγάρι _μοτέρ - οτομοτρίς_, που τα κάναμε και τα δύο ουδέτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Έχουμε και το ισοπεδωμένο ζευγάρι _μοτέρ - οτομοτρίς_, που τα κάναμε και τα δύο ουδέτερα.



Επ! *Η* οτομοτρίς!

Ωχ! Το ΛΚΝ το δίνει ουδέτερο (λίγο χαζό βέβαια, αφού και το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό είναι *η* αυτοκινητάμαξα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2015)

Πάντως, όταν ήμουν μικρή, και ταξιδεύαμε με τα τρένα, λέγαμε "η οτομοτρίς", όχι "το οτομοτρίς".


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Είναι μάλιστα ουδέτερο από τον καιρό που ήταν _ωτομοτρίς_ (κατά Σταματάκο)!


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 11, 2015)

Προφανώς όσοι ξέρουν Γαλλικά θα λένε _η οτομοτρίς_, αλλά τα λεξικά και το Διαδίκτυο προτιμούν το ουδέτερο.

Πάντως κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα _ωτομοτρίς_, αλλά είπα να ακολουθήσω τα λεξικά


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2015)

Μα τί πρόβλημα έχουν τα λεξικά με τις οτομοτρίδες και θέλουν να τις κάνουν ουδέτερες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πάντως, όταν ήμουν μικρή, και ταξιδεύαμε με τα τρένα, λέγαμε "η οτομοτρίς", όχι "το οτομοτρίς".


Αυτό θυμάμαι κι εγώ. Και δεν ξέρω αν το λέγανε μόνο "όσοι ξέρουν γαλλικά" αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι, το θέμα δεν είναι ποιοι το λέγανε και γιατί το λέγανε, αλλά ότι κάποιοι το λέγανε - και το λένε ακόμη, οπότε τι ακριβώς κάνουν τα λεξικά εδώ αγνοώντας το γεγονός αυτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2015)

Ειλικρινά, είναι σαν να συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή και το ακούω: είμαι 8-10 χρονών και λέμε "Θα πάμε με την οτομοτρίς". Και όχι, δεν ήταν γαλλομαθείς οι γονείς μου. Απλώς οι περισσότερες ξένες λέξεις που υπήρχαν στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο των Ελλήνων ήταν γαλλικές.


----------

